# Marantz Introduces New Flagship AVR (SR7011) and Processor (AV7703), Due Soon



## Todd Anderson

Marantz has bolstered its AV lineup with the announcement of two new flagship products: the SR7011 AV Receiver and AV7703 AV Processor. These are full-featured performers that ship locked and loaded with loads of modern audio and video features.

The SR7011 is a home theater anchor with serious muscle power. It features nine discrete channels capable of delivering 125 Watts (8 ohms, two channels driven), giving it the ability to natively drive a 5.1.4 Atmos speaker array. The inclusion of 11.2 multi-channel outputs allows owners to run two additional channels (via outboard amplification) for a full 7.1.4 experience. Marantz says the SR7011 utilizes the company’s famous HDAM (Hyper-Dynamic Amplifier Module) technology in conjunction with select components and Marantz’s Current Feedback topology to deliver precise and clean sound.

The SR7011 ships with Dolby Atmos and DTS:X onboard and ready for use. It also has onboard hardware capable of running Auro-3D sound (which can be activated for a fee at a later date). Owners can run a 10.1 channel Auro speaker deployment with the aide of an external amp. This makes the SR7011 one of the few AV Receivers capable of running all three immersive sound codecs.










_A front side look at Marantz’s new SR7011 AVR._​

Music fans will enjoy the SR7011’s Hi-Res audio capabilities, possessing the ability to decode up to 24-bit/192-kHz ALAC, FLAC and WAV lossless files as well as DSD 2.8MHz and 5.6MHz tracks (the audiophile format of SACD) via the front panel USB port and network sources. Owners can also tap into Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, AirPlay, and a variety of music services (including Amazon Prime Music, iHeart Radio, Sirius XM, Sound Cloud, Tidal, Napster or Deezer) for convenient music listening. Zone two playback is possible through wired speakers, while the addition of HEOS functionality allows the SR7011 to deliver multi-room playback with HEOS capable wireless speakers. 

On the video front, the SR7011 delivers everything needed for full 4K UHD functionality. This includes HDMI 2.0a (7 front, 1 back) along with HDCP 2.2 compatibility, 60Hz video, 4:4:4 color sub-sampling, HDR, 21:9 and 3D video, and BT.2020 pass-through on every input. These included compatibility features means the SR7011 is ready to play with available 4K UHD Blu-ray players and other 4K sources, while providing upscaling of non-4K video material. Marantz has included a full set of ISF video calibration controls (including Day and Night video modes).

Audyssey fans will be happy to know that the SR7011 ships with the heralded MultEQ XT32 room correction suite. This includes LFC, Sub EQ HT, Dynamic Volume, and Dynamic EQ functions.

The AV7703 Processor is nearly identical to the SR7011, minus the fact that it lacks an onboard amplifier. Marantz suggests using the AV7703 with their MM8077, MM7055, and MM7205 amplifiers (but any brand of standalone amplification will work). Owners can connect to external amp sources using RCA sockets or balanced XLRs.

Aside from traditional pre-amplification duties, the AV7703 can be used with 11-channels of active speakers (including 2 sub channels).

The SR7011 ($2199) and AV7703 ($2199) are set to ship later this month (October 2016).





*SR7011 9.2ch Network AV Receiver – Feature Set*







_[*]9ch discrete power amplifier, 125W per channel
[*]Dolby Atmos and DTS:X (up to 7.1.4 with an external 2ch amplifier), Auro-3D upgradeable
[*]High performance 192kHz/32bit D/A converters for all channels
[*]Audyssey MultEQ XT32, LFC, SubEQ HT, Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ
[*]Built-in Wi-Fi with 2.4GHz/5GHz dual band support; built-in Bluetooth
[*]Improved network stability especially in Wi-Fi-crowded homes
[*]HEOS Wireless Music Streaming Technology with HEOS App
[*]Comfortable control options and almost unlimited music sources, including Pandora, Sirius XM, Amazon Music, Spotify, Tidal, Deezer, and Internet radio
[*]AirPlay, Bluetooth, Internet Radio, Network Audio Streaming and zccess to almost unlimited online music sources
[*]DSD (2.8/5.6MHz), FLAC, ALAC and WAV support
[*]8 HDMI inputs (incl. 1 front) with full HDCP 2.2 support; 3 HDMI outputs (zone)
[*]4K/60 Hz full-rate pass-through, 4:4:4 color resolution, HDR and BT.2020
[*]Analog to HDMI conversion and full SD/HD to 4K Upscaling for legacy video sources
[*]Full HD and even Ultra HD video quality from existing DVDs or analog sources
[*]ISF video calibration
[*]Advanced Multi-Room options; 11.2ch pre-out with 11.2ch processing; RS232 Control
[*]Audio and video in multiple rooms; ready for 3rd Party Home Automation systems
[*]Color-coded speaker terminals, Setup Assistant, Advanced GUI
[*]Marantz 2016 AVR Remote App
[*]Intelligent ECO mode with off/on/auto setting_



*AV7703 Multi-channel Network AV Pre-amplifier – Feature Set *







_[*]Same features as SR7011, but no power amplifier section; 11.2ch XLR pre-out, 11.2ch RCA pre-out
[*]Flexible pre-amplifier stages for the advanced home cinema enthusiast
[*]High quality dedicated pre-amplifier board with HDAM
[*]High-resolution audio reproduction
[*]Power supply for pre-amplifier stage with audiophile-grade ELNA capacitors
[*]Separate power supplies for constant stable current
[*]Extended shielding of sensitive circuits to minimize interference for pure audio_


_Image Credits: Marantz_


----------



## Tonto

That is a beast! But why did I think that it was going to come out with Dirac? I'm taken aback!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Hmmm... not sure where you would have heard that.

Wishful thinking, perhaps? :innocent:


----------



## willis7469

Wishful thinking indeed. I'm hopeful we'll see Dirac in major brands sometime. Pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Having bought last year's flagship (sr7010) I would have been genuinely disappointed if this years included Dirac.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Having bought last year's flagship (sr7010) I would have been genuinely disappointed if this years included Dirac.




I agree, but my crystal ball reveals the relocation process for your 7010 would be painless and your upgrade path would be short!
I hope someday Dirac will be made available but I'm not holding my breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I agree, but my crystal ball reveals the relocation process for your 7010 would be painless and your upgrade path would be short!
> I hope someday Dirac will be made available but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, unfortunately there will be no upgrades for quite some time. Within the last year I've done AVR, display, and added 6 additional speakers. It was a chunk of cash and I'll be riding with what I now have for the foreseeable future. I might sneak a new 4K player in to replace the Samsung though. Or if anything breaks…:grin2:


----------



## willis7469

Lol. I remember, you've built a super nice system. I just had to rib you a little. It's been quiet in here, save for Todd who's been going above and beyond!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Yes it has been eerily quite. I still check in every day but many times there aren't any new posts. It seems Todd and Mike are the only staff trying to keep this thing afloat. Sonnie's a businessman and maybe he's going to swoop in and buy the sight back? Sell high and buy low type thing?


----------



## Jon Liu

I am really interested in the 7703. I have the 8801 and has been serving me well, but I'm curious as to whether or not I should jump to the 7703. I still don't have an immediate plan to go to atmos, but would love to eventually. I wonder if I go with the 7703 or wait for the eventual 8803, which is supposed to come out in a year or so...

Hmmm....


----------



## JBrax

Personally if it were me I would wait until you are ready to make the jump to Atmos/DTS:X. You might as well invest in the latest tech when you're ready to go all in.


----------



## Jon Liu

Yeah, I've kind of avoided all atmos threads in every forum just because I'm not ready to get pulled in. I know it's supposed to be amazing, but I'd probably not be able to go with in-ceiling speakers for a very long time and I'm just not sure about the atmos-enabled, ceiling reflecting speakers.

Are those atmos-enabled speakers adequate enough to get a good enjoyment out of Atmos content?


----------



## JBrax

I cannot give you an opinion on the reflecting Atmos speakers because I've never heard them. From everything I've read before upgrading said the reflecting speakers just didn't match the experience of having dedicated "top layer" speakers. I figured if I was going to do it I was going to do it right. Well, do it as best I could with the room I had to work with. The end result was I now have four bookshelves hanging from my ceiling but the sound is simply incredible.


----------



## willis7469

I remember reading very early demo reports of people that went through the Dolby demos saying the "modules" gave at least as good an experience. My bee ess sniffer went crazy, and later reports seemed to confirm this. I don't believe in up firing modules, and personally find it ridiculous, and though I have zero experience, what I've extrapolated is that it's worth going the extra mile. You "may" get good enjoyment out of the modules but I don't think it would be worth the expense to get almost to the finish line. See if you can find a demo room. 
.02 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I remember reading very early demo reports of people that went through the Dolby demos saying the "modules" gave at least as good an experience. My bee ess sniffer went crazy, and later reports seemed to confirm this. I don't believe in up firing modules, and personally find it ridiculous, and though I have zero experience, what I've extrapolated is that it's worth going the extra mile. You "may" get good enjoyment out of the modules but I don't think it would be worth the expense to get almost to the finish line. See if you can find a demo room.
> .02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This ^^^


----------



## Owen Bartley

Tonto said:


> That is a beast! But why did I think that it was going to come out with Dirac? I'm taken aback!


Might have gotten mixed up with the Auro 3D upgrade, that's what does it to me. Atmos, DTSX and "that other one" is where I get stuck. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto

Technology is keeping us hoping nowadays!!! I guess I have gotten accustomed to seeing the best tech in flagship products as well. Dirac seems to have established itself as the premier room correction software, if I were to buy a flagship piece, I would expect that. 

Or maybe I've just gotten spoiled...you think my wife might be wright? :T


----------



## Owen Bartley

Tonto, we're all definitely spoiled by the amazing tech jammed into even entry level gear these days. 

And see, I mixed it up again. Auro 3D is the "other" surround format, and Dirac is the "other" (non proprietary I guess) room correction software. I'd love to give it a try one day too. Maybe the 2018 models.  

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

To my knowledge the only AVR to include Dirac Live is Arcam so if you're waiting it might be a long wait. I'd also love to give it a try because I hear it's good stuff. I've yet to add Auro 3D to my Marantz because of the limited inclusion and the $200 price tag. Not to mention the odd speaker setup with the single "God channel."


----------



## Tonto

Well, there is always this:

https://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series/ddrc-88a


----------



## JBrax

For a grand I'll make due with XT32! :rubeyes:


----------



## Tonto

Yeah, me too. But it you take a grand off the price of the flagship, I bet you can still get an AVR in the line that does everything you want. More so with A4Less!


----------



## JBrax

Power eleven speakers, Atmos/DTS:X expandable to Auro 3D, and top of the line DAC's? I think you can get that in a few years from A4Less W/ Dirac Live. I'm good with XT32 and impatient! :spend:


----------



## Owen Bartley

JBrax said:


> Power eleven speakers, Atmos/DTS:X expandable to Auro 3D, and top of the line DAC's? I think you can get that in a few years from A4Less W/ Dirac Live. I'm good with XT32 and impatient! :spend:


JBrax, I'm waiting to see how much the Denon 6300 will go for when it hits A4L, that might take care of all your needs. It seems to use AKM AK4458 digital to analog converters (just from a quick look at the product page - don't know if that's good or bad), but otherwise it would be a solid contender, I'm hoping not much more than maybe $1,500 when it arrives? Fingers crossed.


----------

